# Which Ac?



## Currey (Apr 27, 2016)

I originally was going with the Coleman mach 3+ for my second AC only because that is what my primary AC is. Due to availability of the black shrouded AC availability, I may broaden. My horizon. I'm also considering a dometic brisk air 2 unit. Is one better than the other?


----------



## 325BH (May 10, 2016)

Currey said:


> I originally was going with the Coleman mach 3+ for my second AC only because that is what my primary AC is. Due to availability of the black shrouded AC availability, I may broaden. My horizon. I'm also considering a dometic brisk air 2 unit. Is one better than the other?


I have three ac units: one Coleman 15,000 (Mach 15?) and two Coleman Mach 3+. I like consistency in looks and have had good luck with the first two. I'm currently installing the 3rd. Have no complaints with the Coleman units.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Currey (Apr 27, 2016)

Good to know. I'm a fan of consistency in looks as well. Mind me asking what you paid for the 3+ units, including interior part?


----------



## 325BH (May 10, 2016)

Currey said:


> Good to know. I'm a fan of consistency in looks as well. Mind me asking what you paid for the 3+ units, including interior part?


I bought my rig new last year and had the 2nd ac thrown in as part of the negotiations.

The "3rd" one I bought from them this past winter as a project (I simply bought it from their parts counter.) I don't remember the exact breakdown, however it was something like $550 for the Mach 3+ (including black shroud) and $100 for the inside control unit & grill. Total for those two items, including tax, was $715.

This "3rd" unit is going in the rear of my rig, in the bunkhouse... which is hard to keep cool.

Here is my opening thus far, with me holding the inside metal ac mount/frame (includes my custom framing & electrical; roof not cut yet):









Here is a pic of my rough opening before I built the framing. You can see one of the roof trusses and insulation:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Currey (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks for the info! That's about what I'm finding it for. I found it for 630 from Adventurerv.net, but I don't trust making that big of a purchase from them - too many poor reviews. I can get it for 749 locally.


----------

